

PS3 LV0 Keys - IgnitionWeb
http://pastie.org/5102182

======
montecarl
What is the context here? Are these the keys needed to sign executables in
order to run on the PS3? Does this mean that there will be a homebrew scene
for the PS3 or that one can run Linux on it again?

~~~
madethemcry
Hi I also wondered for the context. Found this.
[http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2012/10/23/ps3-lv0-keys-...](http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2012/10/23/ps3-lv0-keys-
leaked-cfw-released-security-hole-reportedly-unpatchable/)

Clarifies a lot of things. In short: These are more generic keys. More
difficult to fix for Sony or even not patchable. Group was forced to do this
release after keys leaked.

~~~
Dragonai
Thank you for the link!

